# My new Pinarello Dogma 60.1 2011



## aPoCLiPSiS

Hi there!!!! 
it´s mine at last!!!!!! 
It´s composed from Pinarello with the Campagnolo Super Record 2011 group and with a titanium pedalier axis. The wheels are Campagnolo Shamal Ultra. The weight of this jewel is 7 kg in a 56cm size. 
If you want to have a further look, besides these picts, you can visit my website and watch all the illustrated feature: https://blog.creado.es
















More photos: https://blog.creado.es


----------



## clayton.cole23

Very nice! I'll be looking for you at the la Pinarello this year.


----------



## roadie92

Those pics are awesome!


----------



## iyeoh

That bike is stunning!


----------



## askmass

Beautiful.


----------



## arcustic

Breathless :thumbsup:


----------



## sbthaut

Man, I was just getting ready to post pics of mine, and I just feel pathetic after seeing such a gorgeous set.

I think I will sneak mine in on the dogma photos thread.

WOW, gorgeous!


----------



## T-Dog

Perfect - 10/10


----------



## BC75

:thumbsup: wow......


----------



## BunnV

Ditto all of the above :thumbsup:


----------



## vladvm

you should have integrated handlebar and take off 2cm of headset spacers to complete the awesomeness. otherwise your bike is nice. ride it!

also I am thinking of painting mine the same, but no decals


----------



## colnagorapid

amazing pics, I like the color combo i think its the best one (Sky blue is also nice)


----------



## JohnJGreenfield

*Spec added*

As the OP I'm building up my Pinarello, with full Campag Super Ti Record Groupset, and hope to get to 6.5 kgs. The frame is white with blue flashing. I'll post my pics when I'm finished. Here is my equipment listing/weights. I'm in the UK so the $ values are just a guide.


----------



## RC28

JohnJGreenfield said:


> As the OP I'm building up my Pinarello *REPLICA*, with full Campag Super Ti Record Groupset, and hope to get to 6.5 kgs. The frame is white with blue flashing. I'll post my pics when I'm finished. Here is my equipment listing/weights. I'm in the UK so the $ values are just a guide.



Fixed. (based on your statements in a similar thread in the Bikes/frames subforums). Mind you, nothing against you or the frame itself...but seeing how polarizing this whole Chinarello/Pinarello deal is around here I thought it'd be better to keep the facts straight.


----------



## JohnJGreenfield

RC28 said:


> Fixed. (based on your statements in a similar thread in the Bikes/frames subforums). Mind you, nothing against you or the frame itself...but seeing how polarizing this whole Chinarello/Pinarello deal is around here I thought it'd be better to keep the facts straight.




Apologies, yes, correct, it is a replica, along with copy parts, bars, saddle post etc...all except the Groupset. I thought that was clear, but appreciate you clarifying.


----------



## BunnV

JohnJGreenfield said:


> Apologies, yes, correct, it is a replica, along with copy parts, bars, saddle post etc...all except the Groupset. I thought that was clear, but appreciate you clarifying.


It was clear to me as soon as I saw the price for the frame on your build sheet. I was wondering why you posted it here instead of in the Chinese/ Ebay forum.


----------



## RC28

JohnJGreenfield said:


> Apologies, yes, correct, it is a replica, along with copy parts, bars, saddle post etc...all except the Groupset. I thought that was clear, but appreciate you clarifying.


It wasn't clear because you said it was a Pinarello in this thread and it isn't.


Again, I have nothing against the Chinarellos...just keeping the facts straight. Just as BunnV, I too wonder why you posted it here in the Pinarello forum.


----------



## askmass

To JohnJGreenfield- Are you using Pinarello signage on this frame?

Shame on you if so.

If not, no harm, no foul.

Me, I've got no problem whatsoever with a knock-off build, but once you cross the line into (rep)presenting it as something it's not, then you've crossed into carny land.


----------



## JohnJGreenfield

I'm new to posting on the forum and honestly thought the OP was showing a replica as the cables on the downtube are external. I guess it's the latest model Dogma that has internal cable routing. Even the replicas you can get now have aero seat pins and full internal cable routing, badge on front etc. The OP photos are awesome, but my replica looks exactly the same (although different colour scheme) with the same high end finish and the total bike should come in at 500 grams lighter. Anyway, apologies to all for posting in the wrong place, I'll shuffle off shame-faced - I've found the Chinarello threads and will stick to them in future.


----------



## askmass

JohnJGreenfield said:


> I'm new to posting on the forum and honestly thought the OP was showing a replica as the cables on the downtube are external. I guess it's the latest model Dogma that has internal cable routing. Even the replicas you can get now have aero seat pins and full internal cable routing, badge on front etc. The OP photos are awesome, but my replica looks exactly the same (although different colour scheme) with the same high end finish and the total bike should come in at 500 grams lighter. Anyway, apologies to all for posting in the wrong place, I'll shuffle off shame-faced - I've found the Chinarello threads and will stick to them in future.


Why not put YOUR name on that accomplishment?

Be all, real Pinarello stands legit and true.


----------



## RC28

JohnJGreenfield said:


> I'm new to posting on the forum and honestly thought the OP was showing a replica as the cables on the downtube are external. *I guess it's the latest model Dogma that has internal cable routing. Even the replicas you can get now have aero seat pins and full internal cable routing, badge on front etc. The OP photos are awesome, but my replica looks exactly the same (although different colour scheme) with the same high end finish and the total bike should come in at 500 grams lighter. *Anyway, apologies to all for posting in the wrong place, I'll shuffle off shame-faced - I've found the Chinarello threads and will stick to them in future.



The new Dogmas still have the external derailleur cable routing. The Dogma* 2*, however, has different tube shapes AND internal routing. The OP never uttered the word replica, by the way.

It is VERY easy to tell the real ones from the fake ones, even with the newer molds. THe biggest giveaway is the PINARELLO logo on the downtube. The replica makers still have not gotten this right. Look closely, the original Pinarello logo has a bigger font and much tightly spaced letters whereas the one you have has thinner slightly more spaced apart letters. And although the newer copy molds address two of the most obvious differences (front derailleur type and seat tube shape), by adding the internal routing and not changing the rest of the tube shapes they still make it easy to differentiate them.

By the way, when the copies are painted as Princes instead of Dogmas, they are much more convincing since they share the tube shaping and fr derailleur mounting type.

THe paint is really good on the copies but when you see them side by side the Pinarello paint and finish is much better (at $5k a frame, it better be!).


----------

